# Dreißig o Dreissig



## Sylphadora

Hola a todos!!

Hoy he empezado a estudiar alemán, así que estoy estrenando este foro!! Estaba haciendo ejercicios de los números cuando he tenido una duda y he buscado números en Internet para resolverla, porque no sabía si se decía achtunddreissig o achtundreissig (con una sola "d" o con 2). Ahora ya sé que es achtunddreissig, pero me ha surgido otra duda, porque he visto que dreissig (así nos la enseñó hoy el profesor) a veces aparece escrito como dreißig. Ya sabía que la letra "ß" es una doble "s", pero según tengo entendido, no es lo mismo "ss" que "ß". No sé si estoy equivocada. Se pueden intercambiar indistintamente "ss" y "ß" en todas las palabras??

Gracias por leer!! ^^


----------



## jester.

¿Tu profesor te ha enseñado a escribir "dreissig"? Búscate otro. "Dreissig" no es ortografía alemana correcta.

Deberías encontrar enlaces sobre la distinción de ss y ß en los recursos del foro alemán. Además, un buen profesor te la podría explicar.


----------



## Sylphadora

Deduzco por tu respuesta que la forma correcta es Dreißig!! XD De todas formas, hoy ha sido el primer día de clase y todavía no hemos dado el alfabeto. Supongo que lo está dejando para más tarde.

Gracias por responder!! ^^ Saludos!!


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
¡Hoy mismo empesaste! Y ya sacas preguntas tan especialisadas. Aquí la respuesta:
No se puede intercambiar libremente. Cada palabra tiene su escritura. Hace un par de años había (y todavía hay) _s, ß_ y ss (y también _z_); por razones que no caben para ser explicadas aquí. Según la nueva reforma ortográfica se sustituye la antigua ß por ss, pero *únicamente* en los casos que la preside una vocal corta. Por ejemplo: Ich muss, das Schloss, es ist nass, pero no: mein Fuß, ich grüße dich, er ist groß. La distinción _dass - das_ es diacrítica. Como el diptongo _ei_ siempre es largo, se mantiene la _ß_ en _dreißig_.
Saludos


----------



## sdgraham

Pero .... en Suiza, se escriba "dreissig." Vea http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreißig


----------



## jester.

sdgraham said:


> Pero .... en Suiza, se escriba "dreissig." Vea http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreißig



Claro, porque en el alemán suizo no existe la ß. Pero como Sylphadora ha mencionado la ß, es evidente que estudia el alemán de Alemania.


----------



## Sylphadora

Hola de nuevo!!

Gracias a los tres por vuestras respuestas!! ^^ Me imaginaba que tenía que ser algo un pelín complejo... La verdad es que no entiendo por qué el profesor nos lo ha enseñado así... La posibilidad de que sea suizo está descartada, hoy mismo nos ha dicho que es de Lüdenscheid!! =)

Danke shen!! =D (Es una de las pocas cosas que sé decir por el momento!!)


----------



## Hutschi

Leider kann ich nicht spanisch. In der Schweiz ist "dreissig" korrekt.


----------



## irantzu

Sylphadora said:


> Danke shen!! =D (Es una de las pocas cosas que sé decir por el momento!!)


Hola. 
Yo también estoy estudiando alemán en estos momentos. Te cito sólo para decirte que se escribe "danke schön".
Además alguien nativo de Alemania más arriba escribió "empesaste" y "especialisadas" donde debió ser "empezaste" y "específicas".
Lo de "dreißig" veo que ya te lo explicaron, dile a tu profesor que hablaste con gente de Alemania y te corrigieron... a ver si te da alguna explicación para su pequeño error.


----------

